# Pondering Oaks All Star Results!



## txminipinto (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd like to thank my clients for entrusting me with their horses and the breeders for breeding such competitive horses and ponies!

Happy Hooligan OK, HOF - 8th Classic Sr. Stallions

Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine - 5th Classic Yearling Gelding

LMJ New Sensation - 3rd Classic Wet Broodmare owned by Mary Breckling

Dylan Ponder - 10th Classic leadline! YAY!

McCarthy's Wild Bill Cody - 5th Foundation Yearling Stallion owned by Delores Festervan

Park Avenue Sensational Secret - Champion Foundation Filly of current year now owned by Donna Pettyjohn

McCarthy's Marshall Dillon, HOF - 4th Foundation Model Gelding, 5th Foundation Sr. Gelding.

Diamond Horseshoes Ima Toy Two, HOF - Champion Ladies CP driving A division, 8th Youth Jumper A with Julie Zander, and Reserve Champion Versatility A owned by Nancy Blankenship

RW Cruiser - 4th Adult Jumper A


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations Carin.......you always do a terriffi job......






PS. I let you know when Rosie foals, she is due in March


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 20, 2010)

Please do Pammy! Have you hardshipped her yet?? I can't believe she's already 3!


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 9, 2010)

Dylan Ponder - 10th Classic leadline! YAY!

Now that is what really starts making it fun. It will only get better as he gets older too. Congrats to you and Dylan!!!!!











All the championships etc. Cindy and I have won are great, but the championships the grandkids have won are way better. LOL!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks John! I told Dylan but he doesn't quite understand it yet. I hopeing this year he'll see and appreciate everything he can do IF he wants to do it! If not, that's ok too.


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 9, 2010)

Just make it fun for him and don't push for the perfection we expect from ourselves is my best advice.





We have had 7 of the 10 grandkids show and all of them did well in the ring.





One is coming out this year (lance who is 3), we have a little dumpy mini that is the starter horse for the little ones named hug em's, she is a baby sitter and has started all of the kids. Then they move on to a better horse when they are ready.





Lean back, enjoy and take lots of pictures. LOL


----------

